# Robert Puff Dies at 66



## wcreed51 (Apr 26, 2022)

Robert Puff, leading music preparer and notation expert, dies at 66 - Scoring Notes


An obituary of Robert Puff, one of the foremost music preparers working in concert and commercial music, and music notation software expert.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------



## JJP (Apr 26, 2022)

Oh no! This is a loss. Robert was an excellent copyist.


----------

